

Wireless "tattoo" monitors your health and could become electronic bandage - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/wireless-tattoo-monitors-your-health-and-coul

======
ColinWright
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875797>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875883>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2876232>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2876722>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2877086>

